# Getting frustrat due to my Cockapoos Flea Problem



## Mabel2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello Cockapoos Lovers,

My one year old Cockapoos (Ajax) has started a flea problem from last two weeks. He had been ichy for about 2 weeks now and when I checked him had a Flea on him, this had occured about 3 times during the 2 weeks. The third time I had just had enough and I immediately bathed him with flea and tick shampoo. But still my pet didn't get rid from these parasites.

So please suggest me better one Solution for fleas.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello, Do you do any regular treatments like advocate?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

You need a regular treatment program! The solution at the back of the neck is highly effective. I admit to not flea treating jasper through the winter, he has luckily never had fleas. However when the weather warms up I treat him regularly.it is best to contact your vet for the most suitable treatment for the size of your dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I use Frontline and find it very effective.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

We had the same thing happen last year - switched to advantage - can't rave about it enough x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't forget flea's do not just stay on the dog, you should wash and spray all the dog bedding and spray around the house too, flea's can lay their eggs in other places they then hatch and re-infect the dog. I will try to find some more info for you and post a link.


----------

